# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Bot] where Good Farming place ?

## cute_star

To do botting , I need to know where I can kill so many monsters and collect gold from them .
Please post good places .
Thanks

----------


## Kryptus

Depends on level.

----------


## cute_star

exactly where depending on level ??

----------

